# Xubuntu findet Festplatte nicht



## Nurgler (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

folgende Situation:

Ich habe einen alten Pentium III PC (mit Intel SR440 Board), den ich als Musik-PC nutze. Weil mir das ständig kaputte und lahme Windows 98 zu blöd geworden ist, habe ich Xubuntu installiert. Das läuft soweit auch prima.

Jetzt habe ich aber noch eine 2. HDD für die Musik angeschlossen. Die ist 40GB groß und in eine primäre Partition mit ca. 6GiB und eine erweiterte Partition mit logischem LW mit 32GiB aufgeteilt. Beides FAT32.

Diese Platte ist gejumpert als ">= 32GB with Capa. Limit". Mit ">= 32GB Capacitiy" bootet der PC nicht.

Im BIOS wird die HDD auch erkannt, unter Xubuntu taucht sie aber nirgends auf. Unter Application -> System -> System Monitor -> File Systems steht nur die Systemplatte (eine Partition ext3; 8GB).

Warum wird da die andere HDD nicht angezeigt? Muss ich die eventuell anders formatieren, weil nur32GB genutzt werden können? Aber warum erkennt das BIOS dann eine 40GB-Platte?
Oder muss ich da noch irgendwas anders einstellen unter Xubuntu? Ich bin nämlich absoluter Linux-anfänger, also rechnet mit den dümmsten Fehlern.

Schonmal Danke fürs lesen.

Nurgler


----------



## Las_Bushus (20. Oktober 2008)

ich versuch mich mal^^
Um Festplatten unter linux einzubinden gibt es 2 möglichkeiten. 
Einmal die dauerhafte Lösung über die /etc/fstab die für dauerhafte dinge da ist und 
andererseits den Befehl mount
Dieser Befehl wird in der Kommandozeile (im Terminal) eingegeben und hat folgende syntax:
mount [device] [zielverzeichnis]
ein Bsp.:
sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
sudo dient hier dem erlangen der nötigen rechte. mount bindet ein laufwerk ein, /dev/hdb1 ist die von mir vermutete erste partition deiner 2ten festplatte /mnt ist das verzeichnis wo das ganze dann zu finden ist.
ACHTUNG: jetzt nicht einfach sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt einhämmern und weil das sogar klappte gleich noch sudo mount /dev/hdb5 /mnt eintippen... das geht in die hose.

Am klügsten ist es in /mnt zwei ordner anzulegen. einmal part1 und einmal part2 zum beispiel.

dann würden die befehle um dann das laufwerk einzubinden wie folgt lauten
sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/part1/
und
sudo mount /dev/hdb5 /mnt/part2/

da du sagtest das die 2te partition logisch ist, fängt man dort bei der partitionsnummer erst bei der 5 an (wenn ich mich nicht täusche)

und das mit der 32gb jumperei könnte zu problemen bei der 2ten partition führen. Ein Feedback wäre hier recht nett


----------



## Nurgler (20. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank schonmal.

Allerdings funktioniert das nicht so ganz. Ich habe einen Ordner part1 und /mnt angelegt und folgendes in das Terminal eingegeben.

sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/part1

Reaktion:

mount: special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist

Edit: Das gilt übrigens für hdb5 genauso.


----------



## Las_Bushus (20. Oktober 2008)

gut bzw. schlecht 

also wenn ich das richtig verstehe hast du im ordner mnt (der im wurzelverzeichnis zu finden ist, deshalb auch das / davor) den ordner part1 angelegt?

könntest du mal "ls /dev/hd*" eingeben und das ergebnis hier posten? das wäre klasse.


----------



## uuodan (20. Oktober 2008)

Filesystem?


----------



## Las_Bushus (20. Oktober 2008)

> Die ist 40GB groß und in eine primäre Partition mit ca. 6GiB und eine erweiterte Partition mit logischem LW mit 32GiB aufgeteilt. Beides *FAT32*.



hatte ich jetzt zumindest als filesystem verstanden.


----------



## Nurgler (20. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab da mal "ls /dev/hd*" eingegeben und er antwortet: "ls: cannot access /dev/hd*: no such file or directory".

Und ja, beide Partitionen auf der 40GB HDD sind FAT32 formatiert.


----------



## Las_Bushus (20. Oktober 2008)

hmm das aber doof =/

und wenn du
ls /dev/sd* 
machst?


----------



## Nurgler (20. Oktober 2008)

Ohja, da passiert was. Nämlich:
/dev/sda
/dev/sda1   (auf das /dev verzichte ich ab jetzt mal)
/sda2
/sda5
/sdb
/sdb1
/sdb2
/sdb5

Und jetzt?

Edit: Ich hab jetzt mit "mount /dev/sdb1" und sdb5 beide Partitionen nach /mnt/part1 bzw. 2 gemountet. Es werden auch beide mit voller Kapazität erkannt und ich kann auf sie zugreifen.

Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst, wie ich das dauerhaft mit einer Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop hinbekomme, bin ich glücklich.


----------



## uuodan (21. Oktober 2008)

1. vi /etc/fstab                                                                   // fstab-File öffnen
2. /dev/hda6 /media/stuff vfat rw,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0           // Zeile entsprechend deines DEV ändern und speichern


----------



## Bauer87 (21. Oktober 2008)

Einem Anfänger vi zu empfehlen ist echt böse, damit kommt man doch ohne Tutorial oder Handbuch nicht zurecht. Und wer solche Fragen in einem Forum stellt, scheint mit dem Handbuch noch nicht vertraut zu sein.

Ergo:
1.: nano /etc/fstab
2.: /dev/sdb1 richtig in die fstab eintragen. Mehr Infos unter "man fstab".

PS: Es gibt ein Mount-Plugin für XFCE, dass solche Aufgaben auch grafisch erledigen kann. Du könntest auch einfach dieses Tool installieren.


----------



## Nurgler (22. Oktober 2008)

OK, danke. Beide Partitionen sind jetzt in der /etc/fstab drin und werden auch vollständig und problemlos erkannt.

Jetzt hätte ich nur noch eine Frage:
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Inhalte beider (oder auch noch weiterer) Partitionen in einen Ordner quasi zu referenzieren. Also so, dass man auf alle Ordner zugreifen kann ohne den Überordner wechseln zu müssen?
Ähnlich wie der "mount --bind" Befehl, nur beständig und so, dass auch aus mehrere Quellen in einen Ordner verwiesen werden kann. Meinetwegen auch nur mit Leserechen, falls es da sonst Probleme gibt.


----------



## Bauer87 (23. Oktober 2008)

Du könntest das Ganze mit ner Hand voll Symlinks lösen.


----------

